# Anyone have an apt to rent for a month?



## bmor (Apr 23, 2010)

We are looking for a modest apt to rent for a month from approx May 10. We are flying in to Alicante or Malaga. We are a married couple, 60 and 56 yrs old. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Maureen and Tor


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bmor said:


> We are looking for a modest apt to rent for a month from approx May 10. We are flying in to Alicante or Malaga. We are a married couple, 60 and 56 yrs old. Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Maureen and Tor



pm me.


----------



## bmor (Apr 23, 2010)

Er du norsk?


----------



## bmor (Apr 23, 2010)

What does pm me mean??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bmor said:


> Er du norsk?



LOL, no, Steves just a dab hand with google translate 

Jo xxx


----------



## bmor (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm American, so we can probably do this in English, don't you think? I just live in Oslo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bmor said:


> I'm American, so we can probably do this in English, don't you think? I just live in Oslo.


Sounds good to me!! Welcome to the forum by the way. I hope someone can help you find what you're looking for

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bmor said:


> What does pm me mean??



PM means private message, it is activated once you've made 5 posts, which you have now. So "PM" mrypg and I guess she may be able to help you

Jo xx


----------



## bmor (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## bmor (Apr 23, 2010)

We are looking for a little apt (one bedroom) anywhere within an hour or two from Alicante or Malaga, for a month (may to june).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bmor said:


> We are looking for a little apt (one bedroom) anywhere within an hour or two from Alicante or Malaga, for a month (may to june).


 As I say mrypg may be able to help. There is a place fairly close to me that does apartment/hotel/villas type places - they offer reasonable rates for long lets (over two weeks??)

Sol andalusi

Jo xxx


----------



## tanquillasunrise (Oct 9, 2012)

looks like you guys can help me


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tanquillasunrise said:


> looks like you guys can help me


this thread is over 2 years old.............

you're better off looking at the 'renting in Spain ' section of the FAQ thread or the Classifieds as I suggested before - the forum rules have changed now & we don't allow people to tout their properties any more in the discussion area


----------

